# Feb 2012? Anyone else gonna be a mommy?



## jmla04

Welcome. My dd is feb 5th. Can't wait to see who else is due in Feb!
:cloud9:


----------



## christinajosl

hello, and congrats! I'm due Feb. 3rd!


----------



## rosequartz

I am due Feb 1st :)


----------



## dreamer1978

Feb. 5:)


----------



## tink30

Hi girls I was due to test on the 24th and got my BFP... i have a normal 28 day cycle.. does anyone know what my due date could be?

Thanks and congrats xx


----------



## Vic31

tink30 said:


> Hi girls I was due to test on the 24th and got my BFP... i have a normal 28 day cycle.. does anyone know what my due date could be?
> 
> Thanks and congrats xx

Do you know when your last period was or when you ovulated?


----------



## tink30

Hi  I ovulated on the 14th xx

The clearblue I took on the 24th showed 1-2 weeks pregnant.. i took another last night and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant..

Would be great to know roughly. im waiting for my doc appointment xx


----------



## Vic31

I think you'd be due around the 4th Feb. Congrats!


----------



## tink30

Thanks sweetie  how exciting  xxx so glad i wont be massive in the heat.. my little boy was born in July......it was sweltering lol xx


----------



## Julia323

:wave: I'm due on the 2nd!


----------



## tink30

Yay.... im feeling so happy today ))))))) at work with my lil secret..


----------



## MamaDee

Hi ladies, congrats to us all!! I'll be due feb 1st. Got my bfp on Monday!!


----------



## Ladybug1

I'm hopefully due Feb. 4th. Still in disbelief...


----------



## BetsyRN

I'm due Feb 1st too! Definitely still waiting for it to seem real...


----------



## MamaDee

Betsey I was just about to respond to your comment in the "waiting till after af to test" thread we were both in. I was going to ask if you knew when you'd be due lol. Congrats!! I ended up accidentally opening an hcg test instead of the opk that I meant to (same foil wrapper) thought I might as well pee on it since I opened it lol..so I ended up cheating on myself and tested before af was due but so glad I did. Got my bfp on monday at 12 dpo and have been obsessively peeing on sticks since. :rofl: 

So are any of you ladies having any symptoms yet. I feel nothing at all:shrug:


----------



## Ladybug1

MamaOfOne said:


> Betsey I was just about to respond to your comment in the "waiting till after af to test" thread we were both in. I was going to ask if you knew when you'd be due lol. Congrats!! I ended up accidentally opening an hcg test instead of the opk that I meant to (same foil wrapper) thought I might as well pee on it since I opened it lol..so I ended up cheating on myself and tested before af was due but so glad I did. Got my bfp on monday at 12 dpo and have been obsessively peeing on sticks since. :rofl:
> 
> So are any of you ladies having any symptoms yet. I feel nothing at all:shrug:

Just very sore bb's, but had that starting at around 5 or 6dpo. So far, so good!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I'm due on the 3rd... Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## aliwnec10

I'm due Feb 4th!!!! YAY! Congrats girls!


----------



## Sam182

31st of January so close enough!


----------



## aliwnec10

Sam182 said:


> 31st of January so close enough!

yes it is. I'm due 2/4 but i have a feeling i'll go in january. My son i had 2 weeks early...


----------



## RJ2

Due 10 Feb got BFP both 5dpo and 6dpo and confirmed by doc yesterday.
Been really surprised both with the early results and I've had really strong symptoms for the last 3 days. Am already over being sick.

Congratulations to you all.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx


----------



## BetsyRN

MamaOfOne said:


> Betsey I was just about to respond to your comment in the "waiting till after af to test" thread we were both in. I was going to ask if you knew when you'd be due lol. Congrats!! I ended up accidentally opening an hcg test instead of the opk that I meant to (same foil wrapper) thought I might as well pee on it since I opened it lol..so I ended up cheating on myself and tested before af was due but so glad I did. Got my bfp on monday at 12 dpo and have been obsessively peeing on sticks since. :rofl:
> 
> So are any of you ladies having any symptoms yet. I feel nothing at all:shrug:

Wow! So funny! That's awesome that we're due the same day and we've been trying about the same amount of time. I've been dying to POAS on the one remaining test I have to see how dark it can get and even my OPKs since I heard they will be positive when you are pregnant!

Definitely have sore boobs (which started 2DPO) and sore nipples started yesterday (16DPO or 4w2d)...that's it for me


----------



## MamaDee

Congrats ladies!! Rj2 wow that is early, super exciting!!
Betseyrn:YES! lol the opk's do show positive. I was obsessively peeing on them in the 2ww this cycle and they started to progressively get darker starting 9 dpo, this was a little hint that made me believe I was peg. It got very dark, but I wouldn't say a true positive until 12 dpo, same day as I got the positive pregnancy test. Peed on an opk again yesterday (vie got 50 of them left, lol might as well pee on em right) and I must say it was beyond positive it was so dark it looked like a deep purple almost black!

No symptoms for me. Just enlarged bb's which have stayed since O. But from my past experience I didn't feel any symptoms until 6-8 weeks anyways.


----------



## RJ2

Congrats MamaOfOne.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx


----------



## firstfamily

I'm in shock - Feb. 4 confirmed by blood test! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## dbozung

I'm due February 1, 2012 :)


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies I would love to join I am due February 12th <3 VERY early still 3+1 weeks


----------



## jmla04

Congrats EVERYONE!!! 

So anyone want to share symptoms. It will be interesting to see since we are all due about the same time.

I have had sore nipples since 10dpo. Diarrhea and Nausea since 14dpo and so so tired. 
How about you ladies. OH and please share your hCg number, if you have one and when you got it.

220 3wks 6dys


----------



## brookettc3

I am only 8dpo so I only have sore boobies, fatigue, and emotional wreck! :)


----------



## MrsNicols

Im due the 1st x


----------



## RJ2

jmla04 said:


> Congrats EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So anyone want to share symptoms. It will be interesting to see since we are all due about the same time.
> 
> I have had sore nipples since 10dpo. Diarrhea and Nausea since 14dpo and so so tired.
> How about you ladies. OH and please share your hCg number, if you have one and when you got it.
> 
> 220 3wks 6dys

I've had most symptoms since quite early but the big one is nausea. The last three day I've felt sick for most of the mornings, been ravanous through the afternoons and throwing up all evening.
hCG was 19 at 6dpo had more drawn today to see the increase rate.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies, congrats to you all. I am due 1 Feb 2012 and am super excited. So glad that there's so many of us going through this at the same time. This is my first pregancy and I am over the moon with excited but also nervous and praying for a healthy pregnancy


----------



## christinajosl

So far I have had mild symptoms; feeling slightly nauseous, tired, and really hot!! My temp is ranging around 99.4-99.6
I'm happy to at least have even mild symptoms, since i mc last month with no symptoms at all. They give me some comfort!


----------



## Donch03

I'm due 4th Feb as long as my bean sticks xxxx


----------



## hopeforamirac

feb 4th here :)


----------



## amandad192

Another 4th feb here x


----------



## Ladybug1

jmla04 said:


> Congrats EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So anyone want to share symptoms. It will be interesting to see since we are all due about the same time.
> 
> I have had sore nipples since 10dpo. Diarrhea and Nausea since 14dpo and so so tired.
> How about you ladies. OH and please share your hCg number, if you have one and when you got it.
> 
> 220 3wks 6dys

Wow, lots of preggos!!! Congratulations everyone!!
Still just really sore bb's, but that's about it.
I was a bit of a slow riser for my hcg, but last number indicates it's rising just right. 13DPiui - 46; 15DPiui - 88; 17DPiui -207. Don't need to get anymore monitoring done till U/S at 6 weeks, 5 days (unless I want to, which I dont because it's too stressful waiting for results). That's about it!! Anyone else?!?


----------



## zozo28

Hi! I'm due feb 10th. I don't have any symptoms yet apart from sore bbs. And sleepier than normal. I'm scared of morning sickness starting, I drive over an hour to work everyday so not sure how I'll manage if I'm sick. So excited though, this is my first baby x


----------



## Julia323

Symptoms have really ramped up for me. Boobs are VERY sore, I'm having some cramping (but I've been told not to worry about this), my face has broken out all on one side, and I'm exhausted by 8pm. I haven't been super hormonal, but I'm certainly not feeling "myself", which is irritating.

Edit: Oh, and how could I forget! I've been feeling motion sick in the car if I'm not the one driving. And I'm starting to feel disgusted by the idea of eating sugary/chocolate/sweets (walking into the ice cream aisle at the grocery store to pick up something for dessert last night made me feel nauseous).


----------



## xxxjessxxx

If I've got pregnant from this cycle then I will be too :)
Also.. my sister was born Feb 5th :) x x


----------



## bumpsmum

:happydance:ME!! :happydance:

Got BFP this morning with baby no2 on first cycle woo hoo!

Baby bun should be due around the 8th Feb

Here's to happy and healthy pregnancies to us all! xx


----------



## mrsraggle

I've started a group if everyone would like to join? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-babies-2012-join-us-here.html


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I got my BFP yesterday at 13dpo! 
I should be due around February 9th! I have an appointment with my doctor this morning to get a blood test done and hopefully my little bean will snuggle in tight for the months to come :)


----------



## brookettc3

Congratulations girls <3 so happy to be out of the TTC-2ww :) can't wait to be at least 8
Weeks so I can feel more comfortable


----------



## nightkd

I THINK Feb 5th... But I had a weird cycle, so somewhere between January 28th and February at some point, hahaha!


----------



## jmla04

I am so happy for everyone! Keep it going. Let us know of new symptoms or to ask questions about your symptoms. I pray everyone has a H&H9 !!


----------



## overcomer79

Not sure if I fit in here right now. My body is really doing some STRANGE things! I tested on sunday and got a positive but AF is due anytime and all I have had was brown discharge. My left boob is really sore and I had really bad motion sickness on saturday so not sure if my body is playing tricks with me. IF I am, I would be due feb 7. Congrats to you ladies that are.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Just joining the club here! :D
counting out 38 weeks from ovulation, I've got February 2nd.


----------



## GTTC49

According to my calculations I'm due Jan 29th! (close enough, right?!)


----------



## Vic2010

Meeeee!!! I am due feb 3rd. I'm so excited!:happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I should be due around the 4th.


----------



## jmla04

Great Ladies! There are a lot of us!


----------



## KjConard

I found out I'm pregnant yesterday and due on February 11! I'm so excited! : )


----------



## jmla04

bump bump bump


----------



## Virginia

Wow! I find it amazing there are already February Lovebugs for 2012! This past year has FLOWN by!! Enjoy ladies! It goes REALLY fast! (BTW, I'm NOT pregnant again! LOL)


----------



## Jetset

5th for me too!


----------



## RJ2

Wow! this is great I disappear for a moment from BnB and all these BFP pop up.

Congratulation everyone, think sticky thoughts. :happydance:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx


----------



## overcomer79

:witch: is here so I won't be joining the ladies due in feb...HH 9 months to you all


----------



## jmla04

RJ2 said:


> Wow! this is great I disappear for a moment from BnB and all these BFP pop up.
> 
> Congratulation everyone, think sticky thoughts. :happydance:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx

I like that "think sticky thoughts". Praying for you ladies.


----------



## RJ2

overcomer79 said:


> :witch: is here so I won't be joining the ladies due in feb...HH 9 months to you all

Sorry to hear that Hunh. You hang in there.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx


----------



## MamaDee

Overcomer: Sorry to hear that, that is no fun! Lots of :dust: for this next cycle!!


----------



## jmla04

Bump.
I want all the feb mommys to join us :)


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Julia323 said:


> Symptoms have really ramped up for me. Boobs are VERY sore, I'm having some cramping (but I've been told not to worry about this), my face has broken out all on one side, and I'm exhausted by 8pm. I haven't been super hormonal, but I'm certainly not feeling "myself", which is irritating.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and how could I forget! I've been feeling motion sick in the car if I'm not the one driving. And I'm starting to feel disgusted by the idea of eating sugary/chocolate/sweets (walking into the ice cream aisle at the grocery store to pick up something for dessert last night made me feel nauseous).

It's funny that you say that about motion sickness and disgusted by sweets! I feel the same way! 
My boobs still don't really hurt.. just sensitive nipples still. And defintely cramping. I feel like I am about to start my period... but i have been reassured that this is nothing to worry about.
I fall asleep at about 7:30 every night. And then wake up around 5 for no reason. Ever since 12 dpo, I CAN'T sleep in!! It really sucks.


----------



## apple84

I'll join! Baby #2 due Feb 10, 2012!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

apple84 said:


> I'll join! Baby #2 due Feb 10, 2012!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hannahloren

February 9th - are you girls worried? i want someone to tell me all will be okay - my doc appt is June 22. hcg levels at 300.


----------



## bbyno2

Hiya i have a daughter who will be 4 in september and have found out im pregnanat and due 3rd feb. Congrats to everyone else :) x


----------



## swanxxsong

I got my BFP yesterday and I'm due the 11! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

@ Hannah: I am nervous, yes. My first scan is the 28 (7+2) and I'm just overly eager to get to that point and see how the baby is. This is my first, but I'm trying to be calm and relaxed over it. :) Easier said than done!


----------



## corrie anne

Sorry for crashing your thread but i have a couple of suggestions and advice for you ladies.......

First off congrats. I know right now is the scariest time of the pgncy and you are wondering what is normal and what isnt. With this pg i was right with you ladies. I had absolutely had no symptoms but the need to pee more and missed period. I worried alot. I wanted to get bloods done early to know my levels but was not able to until 5w2ds and they were lower than my other pgs but not low so that freaked me out and had a scan at 5w4ds and only measured 5wks. Which gutted me. But after a couple scans i realized everything was ok(more scan results in siggy) I am now moving on to second tri and still have no symptoms but peeing more and more.lol. 

The suggestions i have is that we like seeing ladies announce thier pgs and to see the due date list grow and grow but no one has made one yet for this month and also havent seen a name for your group which is so fun to get together and create and make blinkies. Not trying to mess up your order! I hope all goes well and everyone has a great pregnancy!


----------



## Ellie45820

I have baby #3 due on Feb 10th!


----------



## lace&pearls

This evening I have had 3 :bfp:s!!!!! still in total shock / disbelief as we have been trying for 16 months, and after 3 months of clomid this was my first month not using clomid (as I ran out before appointment) so was really not expecting anything, didn't use opks at all (for the first time) and didnt even really dtd much, just took an hpt today to make sure I wasnt pg before I started my next round of treatment ... shocked ! :O .. according to my last period (27th april) I am due 1st of Feb .. but think it may be a bit later than that as I tend to ovulate late xxx

congratulations ladies :)


----------



## jmla04

Congrats ladies!!!!! You can share your symptoms here, ask questions etc. And we don't have to have a catchy name to do so!! H&H 9 !!!


----------



## corrie anne

Just trying to be friendly and and help lighten the scary part of it all and have fun. H&H pg to you all!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

corrie anne said:


> Sorry for crashing your thread but i have a couple of suggestions and advice for you ladies.......
> 
> First off congrats. I know right now is the scariest time of the pgncy and you are wondering what is normal and what isnt. With this pg i was right with you ladies. I had absolutely had no symptoms but the need to pee more and missed period. I worried alot. I wanted to get bloods done early to know my levels but was not able to until 5w2ds and they were lower than my other pgs but not low so that freaked me out and had a scan at 5w4ds and only measured 5wks. Which gutted me. But after a couple scans i realized everything was ok(more scan results in siggy) I am now moving on to second tri and still have no symptoms but peeing more and more.lol.
> 
> The suggestions i have is that we like seeing ladies announce thier pgs and to see the due date list grow and grow but no one has made one yet for this month and also havent seen a name for your group which is so fun to get together and create and make blinkies. Not trying to mess up your order! I hope all goes well and everyone has a great pregnancy!

We have a Feb 2012 group! I think it's under the groups area, but I just go to my subscribed threads to get to it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html

Here you go!


----------



## 1209ttc

i got my bfp yesterday:D i used a clear and simple HCG pregnancy strip test, any other ladies get your bfp on these?:D congrats to everyone! x


----------



## jmla04

congrats!!!!


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls due baby no. 2 on jan 30th so close


----------



## jmla04

Praying for all of us ladies!!! How are you all feeling?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jmla04 said:


> Praying for all of us ladies!!! How are you all feeling?

I'm feeling...scared. That's pretty much it. Maybe a little tired. You?


----------



## pharmrepjules

I just found out Tuesday that I am pregnant with my first and am so excited! My due date is Feb. 7. It is so nice to see others out there in the same position.


----------



## Hannahloren

swan song - thanks for understanding! you're totally right tho- trying to relax is the best thing. like corrie ann, my mom didn't really have many preg. symptoms throughout her pregnancy. i don't care if i'm sick i just want to be reminded that i'm carrying a baby (lol- i'm really probably going to regret saying that!). Anyhow, tonight is movie night while my Hubby has a couple beers - so funny that i can't now! yay :)


----------



## jmla04

JohnsPrincess said:


> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Praying for all of us ladies!!! How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling...scared. That's pretty much it. Maybe a little tired. You?Click to expand...


I am scared too! Not an hour goes by when I don't wonder if everything will end up ok.. We lost one last january after hearing the heartbeat at 9wks. and TIRED!!


----------



## jmla04

pharmrepjules said:


> I just found out Tuesday that I am pregnant with my first and am so excited! My due date is Feb. 7. It is so nice to see others out there in the same position.

Praying everything goes well. let us know how you are feeling. Or if you want to compare symptoms/ ask questions. :cloud9:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all! I'm due Feb 6th!! How exciting!! Still doesn't seem real, and I keep panicking it wont last but I'll just have to try and relax and let nature do its thing!!


----------



## MamaDee

Hi again ladies. Still not feeling much except for my bb's feel as though I've got implants. I am feeling kind of down as I had blood taken last tuesday (20 dpo) 4 weeks, 6 days and it came back at 240. I believe that is quite low. They took blood again yesterday which was 72 hrs after the first test so I am hoping that on Monday they tell me the numbers have at least doubled if not more. The lack of symptoms really isn't helping to ease my mind as I was very sick with ds. I know each and every pregnancy is different but it is just hard to think positive. Ughk why must this happen over the weekend, I am way to impatient on waiting for results!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jmla04 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Praying for all of us ladies!!! How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling...scared. That's pretty much it. Maybe a little tired. You?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am scared too! Not an hour goes by when I don't wonder if everything will end up ok.. We lost one last january after hearing the heartbeat at 9wks. and TIRED!!Click to expand...

Me too! And me too! I lost our first this past January. I never saw the heartbeat. I wasn't able to get in until I was 10 weeks and by then the baby was gone. 

I think I got up to pee at least 4 times last night though. Lol.


----------



## brookettc3

Mamaofone- I think 240 sounds good and I wouldn't worry :) however I am worried sick that my little one isn't sticking my blood test was only at 35 and my hpt's take like 1-2 mins just to turn to a faint line. Not getting any darker AF is supposed to come tomorrow I just hope I miss her and I get my blood re checked on Tuesday meaning results on Wednesday! This is gonna be such a long wait!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

pharmrepjules said:


> I just found out Tuesday that I am pregnant with my first and am so excited! My due date is Feb. 7. It is so nice to see others out there in the same position.

Welcome!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

disneybelle25 said:


> Hey all! I'm due Feb 6th!! How exciting!! Still doesn't seem real, and I keep panicking it wont last but I'll just have to try and relax and let nature do its thing!!

I feel the same way!!! Welcome!


----------



## Junebugs

Hello all!! I am due Feb.7th. Just sore bb's right now (seems to come and go)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Hello all!! I am due Feb.7th. Just sore bb's right now (seems to come and go)

Congrats!


----------



## jmla04

Congrats everyone!!

I am officially 5 wks today :) I hope and pray we all have a H&H 9!!!!!


----------



## trinaestella

Hey! I am due Feb 6.. I can't wait!!

CONGRATS TO YOU TOO !!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> Mamaofone- I think 240 sounds good and I wouldn't worry :) however I am worried sick that my little one isn't sticking my blood test was only at 35 and my hpt's take like 1-2 mins just to turn to a faint line. Not getting any darker AF is supposed to come tomorrow I just hope I miss her and I get my blood re checked on Tuesday meaning results on Wednesday! This is gonna be such a long wait!

Thx brooke, it's just everyone else I see at 20 dpo has numbers around 1000 or more, I took a clearblue last night and it said 2-3 weeks. It really should have said 3+ as I am absolutely positive with my O date. :( Also as for your faint lines, the day before my period was due my test were also still faint, well on the dollar store ones. I only did one FRER and that was at 13 dpo and it was quite dark but all other tests were still faint so I am sure you are just early. Praying for us both:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Mamaofone- Sometimes I wish we didn't get blood work done just to make us worry... I went in thinking it would help me but not its just causing me to be a stress case I cant wait for tuesday to get here!! :) 
I wish we had the clearblue tests with conception indicators here!!! 
I wouldnt worry on that too much though cause it's just a hpt they cant be sure <3 ive heard of them going crazy and when they should say 1-2 they say 3+ and there is no way so yeah just a hpt dont think to much about it


----------



## Stepmomtobio

jmla04 said:


> Welcome. My dd is feb 5th. Can't wait to see who else is due in Feb!
> :cloud9:

I have the same date!!!!! 2/5/11


----------



## jmla04

I am a little achy tonight, like pms achy. Every pain or ache scares me. I am sure it is all ok. I am just going to relax and rest.


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> Mamaofone- Sometimes I wish we didn't get blood work done just to make us worry... I went in thinking it would help me but not its just causing me to be a stress case I cant wait for tuesday to get here!! :)
> I wish we had the clearblue tests with conception indicators here!!!
> I wouldnt worry on that too much though cause it's just a hpt they cant be sure <3 ive heard of them going crazy and when they should say 1-2 they say 3+ and there is no way so yeah just a hpt dont think to much about it

I totally know what you mean, I thought the same thing it would reassure me but has just sent me into major panic mode. Also, be thankful you don't have the clearblue with conception indicator, it really has just allowed me to become even more of a crazy panic lady! LOL. Trying to think positive, hopefully will hear back on my results tomorrow. Have been exhausted and bb's are getting even more massive so I am hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## jmla04

bump bump bump


----------



## Josefin

Hi! I got my :bfp: this morning:) Due date is feb 14th. I have a son who is 12 months old:) And I'm soo happy today!


----------



## Mamoosca

Due 11 February here!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Welcome, ladies!


----------



## jmla04

Congrat's!!! Welcome everyone! Praying for a H&H9!!!


----------



## MamaDee

I'm out ladies, started bleeding today.This is the 1st time I am experiencing a miscarriage and it is no fun! However, I am looking forward to seeing you ladies back here in a few short months!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Amethyste

hi, i am expecting my first on the 11th of february !! congrats to all of you !!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello and welcome to the group!


----------



## brookettc3

HCG only went from 35-50 in 4 days I have cramps and my temps dropped the doctor is worried about an ectopic so I have an ultrasound scheduled at 1 today this next 2 hours is going by too slow. I am so heartbroken and i have my 2 kids here with me so i cant shed a tear. I will post what they say pretty sure I am gonna have to say goodbye to you all and my little bean.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> HCG only went from 35-50 in 4 days I have cramps and my temps dropped the doctor is worried about an ectopic so I have an ultrasound scheduled at 1 today this next 2 hours is going by too slow. I am so heartbroken and i have my 2 kids here with me so i cant shed a tear. I will post what they say pretty sure I am gonna have to say goodbye to you all and my little bean.

I am SO sorry to hear this, hon. :hugs: We're here for you if you need to vent/chat/anything!


----------



## jmla04

MamaOfOne said:


> I'm out ladies, started bleeding today.This is the 1st time I am experiencing a miscarriage and it is no fun! However, I am looking forward to seeing you ladies back here in a few short months!

I am so sorry to here that. Praying for a quick recovery and soon you will be back w/ us.


----------



## jmla04

brookettc3 said:


> HCG only went from 35-50 in 4 days I have cramps and my temps dropped the doctor is worried about an ectopic so I have an ultrasound scheduled at 1 today this next 2 hours is going by too slow. I am so heartbroken and i have my 2 kids here with me so i cant shed a tear. I will post what they say pretty sure I am gonna have to say goodbye to you all and my little bean.

So sorry to here this. Praying for you. Your kids have a good mommy!


----------



## jmla04

Well, nausea has peaked his ugly head!! I also think I have a hemmroid. :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jmla04 said:


> Well, nausea has peaked his ugly head!! I also think I have a hemmroid. :(

Lucky. Lol. I'd totally take it!


----------



## jmla04

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## brookettc3

Terrible- My doctor cant find a single OB that will see me before my already scheduled OBGYN appt which is the 16th and he told me that was too late. Idk what to do I just wish he would have me come in for more labs its been two days today since I had them done. This is the worst wait of my life seriously I just wish I knew what was going on?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jmla04 said:


> How is everyone feeling?

Just about hopeless. I'm TRYING to be positive, I really am. I just don't feel pregnant (again) and I just really wish I'd have anything to make me feel I am.


----------



## jmla04

Praying for you. I wish you didn't feel like that. I know what it is like to have every thought consumed by the thought of losing your baby!!! It is a horrible feeling!


----------



## brookettc3

I just got back from the hospital where they told me my levels dropped and they couldn't find my baby on the US anymore he checked my cervix and it is closed but I am spotting and cramping.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: 2 days ago, and going by lmp i'm due feb. 15th! I won't have my first appointment and scan till july 6th:( 
First time mommy-to-be and looking for some buddies, and someone to compare symptoms with! 
Just wondering if anyone else gets random light AF cramps?


----------



## GTTC49

jenniferttc1 said:


> Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: 2 days ago, and going by lmp i'm due feb. 15th! I won't have my first appointment and scan till july 6th:(
> First time mommy-to-be and looking for some buddies, and someone to compare symptoms with!
> Just wondering if anyone else gets random light AF cramps?

Congrats! I had a lot of light cramping about 2 days after I found out too!


----------



## ellitigg

jenniferttc1 said:


> Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: 2 days ago, and going by lmp i'm due feb. 15th! I won't have my first appointment and scan till july 6th:(
> First time mommy-to-be and looking for some buddies, and someone to compare symptoms with!
> Just wondering if anyone else gets random light AF cramps?

I got my BFP yesterday. And yeah I get a lot of light AF type cramps...since about 3-4 days before AF was due. They seem to have subsided a little now. 

Due around 9th Feb I think!


----------



## jenniferttc1

They only one on for a minute and then disappear! Congrats all mommies to be!


----------



## jmla04

Congrats Jennifer!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

hiya and Congrats!!!! this is so exciting! im due Feb 10th 2012. I hope our pregnancies go well. Wishing you a H&H pregnancy! goodluck!!!! :dance:


----------



## kirbyland1986

22nd feb i am due! and i cant wait :D


----------



## jmla04

HI everybody. Just wanted to let you know that I am having TWINS!!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jmla04 said:


> HI everybody. Just wanted to let you know that I am having TWINS!!!!!

That's so Awesome! Congrats!!! Some really good friends of our family have twins (who are in college now...). When they were born we all lived in England (I was 12, my mom was in the military, lol) and they used to each strap one on their back and they'd go all over Europe.


----------



## Poppy Panda

jenniferttc1 said:


> Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: 2 days ago, and going by lmp i'm due feb. 15th! I won't have my first appointment and scan till july 6th:(
> First time mommy-to-be and looking for some buddies, and someone to compare symptoms with!
> Just wondering if anyone else gets random light AF cramps?


My first appointment is the 5th =]

I'm a first timer as well looking for someone to talk to
Congratulations by the way, I got my bfp 2 days ago as well lol :happydance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

jmla04 said:


> HI everybody. Just wanted to let you know that I am having TWINS!!!!!

Congrats hun, that's wonderful. Enjoy your rest while you can cos you're gonna have your work cut out for you when the babies are here. :baby:


----------



## Kimlin

Feb 6th for me. Feeling sick most of the day and scared of every tiny pain and cramp but also overjoyed ^_^


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies can I join?? I am due on feb 29th!! yes if born on due date he/she will be a leap year baby!! probably not though as mine tend to come early!! 

This is my 3rd baby and I am sooo excited!!... dont know how I am going to keep it quiet for another 8 weeks!! lol


----------



## Radiance

Feb. 9 :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Radiance said:


> Feb. 9 :D

That's my anniversary! :flower:


----------



## Radiance

JohnsPrincess said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Feb. 9 :D
> 
> That's my anniversary! :flower:Click to expand...


Must be a good day than! :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Radiance said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Feb. 9 :D
> 
> That's my anniversary! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be a good day than! :DClick to expand...

It totally is! :cloud9:


----------

